# Hotel Theft



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi All

Wondering what your thoughts are on the following.

A bag containing cosmetics, etc, has gone missing from our room. Either the cleaner has thrown it away thinking it was rubbish, or he/she has stolen the bag.

I have spoken to the GM of the hotel & he doesnt seem to be taking this seriously. He has even suggested our version of events (The 2 options above) may be incorrect & we have lost the bag ourselves. I am yet to call the Police, as I was hoping hotel management would find our bag in the rubbish bins & would give it us back. They have apparently spoken to the cleaner in question & he/she is denying all knowledge of seeing the missing bag - As if they would admit it anyway.

I have informed the GM that I am wanting compensation for the missing items, but I get the feeling he isnt willing to pay.

Advise on your thoughts for next steps please

Thanks

C


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Did you realise that the bag was missing before or after you checked out? 
Did you send them an email soon after and did they confirm that they searched for it in the room and the Lost & Found area?
In any case, the GM should not suggest that you could be lying. It all depends on the hotel chain really and how they handle such situations. I would recommend you get in touch with their corporate office or the head of the regional sales office and put some pressure on them before you escalate it any further.
I'm not sure what the police would do even if they do intervene. I doubt they will be able to force the hotel to compensate, it's all down to the hospitality of the company.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Think very carefully before you call the police. They will take this seriously and, unfortunately for the room cleaner, it will be arrest first-ask questions later. This sort of thing doesn't happen very often because the consequences can be so serious. If you really believe it was stolen then go ahead and report it to the police (ignore the management as they are not being helpful) but if you have any doubt please do not as the cleaner could end up out of a job and deported at best.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

wandabug said:


> Think very carefully before you call the police. They will take this seriously and, unfortunately for the room cleaner, it will be arrest first-ask questions later. This sort of thing doesn't happen very often because the consequences can be so serious. If you really believe it was stolen then go ahead and report it to the police (ignore the management as they are not being helpful) but if you have any doubt please do not as the cleaner could end up out of a job and deported at best.


Im still in the hotel, not due to check out until this coming Sunday.

Yep the cleaner is definately guilty of either being THICK & throwing out a bag that clearly wasnt rubbish, or has stolen the bag. This is the issue of me not being able to prove which of these he/she has done.

All I want back is the bag - The cleaner obviously wont own up to either, as if they did throw it out by mistake, they will probably get fired!!

However, I have now just had a call saying the cleaning company (Apparently it is subcontracted) have now agreed to pay me the compensation @ 4pm today. If they pay, its the end of the matter as far as I am concerned - If no payment is made, next step is calling the Police & causing a bit of a dust storm!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

OMG - I really hope they do pay you because I am stunned that you would even consider getting someone into serious trouble over your precious make up bag. That cleaner has come to this country to send his/her pitance of an wage back home to support his/her family. I would thank god every day that I am not a cleaner in a Dubai hotel and not give a stuff about a bloody make up bag - get a life!!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

wandabug said:


> OMG - I really hope they do pay you because I am stunned that you would even consider getting someone into serious trouble over your precious make up bag. That cleaner has come to this country to send his/her pitance of an wage back home to support his/her family. I would thank god every day that I am not a cleaner in a Dubai hotel and not give a stuff about a bloody make up bag - get a life!!!


And what happened if the cleaner DID steal the bag?

And by your argument, you shouldn't report someone for things that go missing from your room just because the cleaner is underpaid?

That works eh?


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Not sure what this is meant to mean? What has pay got to do with it?

The cleaner is stupid - In which they should be spoken to about there conduct at work

The cleaner is a thief - In which case I hope he/she is deported.

Maybe we should come around to your home & help ourselves to your belongings. The bag isnt so much the issue, its the contents which total 3000dhs!!


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

We have a maid who comes to clean our apartment and I have noticed a few things are now 'missing' including my bikini, a book and underwear. It is easy to think that the maid has taken these items but I wouldn't think that calling the agency or the police is actually worth it for the sake of a few small items. I have searched the apartment high and low and can't find any of the missing items and the maid hasn't been in touch the past 2 weeks to confirm which date we want her which to me gives me more reason to doubt her but to get someone fired for something so small is a bit too far in my opinion.


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Dozza said:


> Im still in the hotel, not due to check out until this coming Sunday.
> 
> Yep the cleaner is definately guilty of either being THICK & throwing out a bag that clearly wasnt rubbish, or has stolen the bag. This is the issue of me not being able to prove which of these he/she has done.
> 
> ...


Probably a bit late now, but could you talk to a cleaner (not a manager) on your floor, they will all know who you are by now and ask them to see if it could be put back in the room - when you are not there - and no questions/action/hard feelings?

I would be one to possibly try and make a deal to pay a small sum for it's return in this part of the world, particularly if they make such low money and the threat of sacking/deportation. And, especially if the cosmetics bag (or any said item - within reason) is of such high value and I needed to get it back. It's all relative, but that's just me.


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Maybe we should come around to your home & help ourselves to your belongings. The bag isnt so much the issue, its the contents which total 3000dhs!![/QUOTE]

Ah. Too slow with my fingers. (No pun intended.)

Then do a deal to get the money back?


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

As previously stated, if it was a mistake (Human error) I can accept this & wouldnt want the person in question to get in serious trouble in anyway.

However, if it is a case of theft...well this is now a totally different situation. If I was in the UK still, I would deal with the cleaner myself. However, I am not willing to get myself in trouble over here for the sake of 3000dhs. But I am more than willling to get this person deported, jailed, etc. How dare anyone think they can come into my room & take anything that doesnt belong to them....

Oh, I think I should turn a blind eye to this because they get low pay.

I cant believe some of you are saying not to get the cleaner in trouble.....What planet are you from?

Hopefully someone doesnt come into your home & helps themselves to whatever they like!!

Get into reality people!


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

hubbly_bubbly said:


> Probably a bit late now, but could you talk to a cleaner (not a manager) on your floor, they will all know who you are by now and ask them to see if it could be put back in the room - when you are not there - and no questions/action/hard feelings?
> 
> I would be one to possibly try and make a deal to pay a small sum for it's return in this part of the world, particularly if they make such low money and the threat of sacking/deportation. And, especially if the cosmetics bag (or any said item - within reason) is of such high value and I needed to get it back. It's all relative, but that's just me.


Yep - Tried this & im confident I know which of the cleaners is the guilty one. Out of 3 of them, 2 had a sensible conversation with me about it, the third when questioned couldnt even look me in the face & quickly entered another room to end any conversation - Or maybe he was just busy & couldnt talk to me....LOL - Think not!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Dozza said:


> Yep - Tried this & im confident I know which of the cleaners is the guilty one. Out of 3 of them, 2 had a sensible conversation with me about it, the third when questioned couldnt even look me in the face & quickly entered another room to end any conversation - Or maybe he was just busy & couldnt talk to me....LOL - Think not!!


Maybe you were just too intimidating and made him nervous with your tone of voice, attitude, stance, etc etc? You honestly can't just accuse someone of stealing valuables without having sufficient proof to corroborate it. 
At this point all it will remain is an accusation and to be honest, if the cleaner happens to be from my part of the world, they will NEVER look you in the eye or stare straight at your face because it's considered disrespectful. That doesn't mean everyone is a criminal.
Just make sure you do not end up on the wrong side of the dust storm. There was once a guy whose laptop went missing at a hotel. He decided to make a big deal out of it even though the hotel agreed to compensate him. He started a facebook page boycotting the hotel, etc etc. When things got a little out of control, he ended up losing his job because the laptop belonged to the company (a multinational bank) and the regional head of the hotel chain and regional CEO of that company were good friends. They figured the only way to put an end to the problem was to sack the guy because he was negligent enough not to take care of a company asset. I understand that we can't compare but just wanted to let you know that sometimes in this region things have a way of working out in the way you'd least expect and you could end up losing a lot more than just the make up bag.
I would recommend that you work with the hotel in finding an amicable solution to this problem and make sure that you are adequately compensated.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> I would recommend that you work with the hotel in finding an amicable solution to this problem and make sure that you are adequately compensated.


Correct & Agree

Hence why I havent called the Poilce as of yet. This all started yesterday so I feel I am being patient. I am now awaiting a conclusion from hotel management before I take any next steps


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Dozza said:


> Yep - Tried this & im confident I know which of the cleaners is the guilty one. Out of 3 of them, 2 had a sensible conversation with me about it, the third when questioned couldnt even look me in the face & quickly entered another room to end any conversation - Or maybe he was just busy & couldnt talk to me....LOL - Think not!!


Hmmm. Well, I think the issue here will ultimately boil down to whether you stick by your principles on "stealing" in this particular case- you will not know if it was stolen or thrown away anyway. So, the consequences of following through with the bag being stolen are far greater to the cleaner, maybe all three of them, than they might be in the UK. And for a cosmetics bag.

Otherwise, guess that it's your call whether to walk away. I would still try and do a deal through one of them, even the night staff, and try and resolve it that way. Otherwise be done with it, unfortunately.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> And what happened if the cleaner DID steal the bag?
> 
> And by your argument, you shouldn't report someone for things that go missing from your room just because the cleaner is underpaid?
> 
> That works eh?


I would involve the police if I knew without any doubt something had been stolen, there is no way I would want to cause someone to lose their job (and thus be deported) or worse be arrested because someone might be thick (OP's words) enough to have thrown a make up bag away.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

wandabug said:


> I would involve the police if I knew without any doubt something had been stolen, there is no way I would want to cause someone to lose their job (and thus be deported) or worse be arrested because someone might be thick (OP's words) enough to have thrown a make up bag away.


Think you are missing the point - A BAG CONTAINING ITEMS WORTH 3000dhs

We are not talking about a tooth brush & showel gel!

If I had "Proof" I wouldnt have been asking the forum for advise/ideas, I would have already called the Police.

And yes, the correct word is THICK - No sensible person with half a brain could mistake the bag as rubbish, which is why my thougths are heading in the theft direction. But hey, he earns a poor wage so maybe I should tip him & forget about the situation 

I think you need to get back in the real world where dishonest people actually live


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I would think it had been thrown out by mistake but of course the cleaner couldn't own up as he knows he will loose his job... whatever happens now I am pretty sure he will be sacked and deported.


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Dozza said:


> Think you are missing the point - A BAG CONTAINING ITEMS WORTH 3000dhs
> 
> We are not talking about a tooth brush & showel gel!
> 
> ...


Four options.

1. Try and do a deal through the person or other staff and save face for everyone, even if say it was your fault. At least you have the bag and you will never have to stay there again.

2. Go to management and get compensated or better still, the bag back. Consequences unknown for said employee. But you have your bag or money to replace.

3. Go to the police. Anything can happen and you may not get your bag or compensation. But you will get "justice".

4. Go shopping.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

This post started off as ..A Make up bag was stolen from my room, suddenly it became.. A BAG CONTAINING ITEMS WORTH 3000dhs !!!

My point of viewis based on your original post, can't help it if you suddenly change your story.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Dozza said:


> A bag containing cosmetics, etc, has gone missing from our room. Either the cleaner has thrown it away thinking it was rubbish, or he/she has stolen the bag.
> 
> Incorrect - As you can see, the post started off with "A bag containing cosmetics"


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

Whenever I have stayed in a hotel around the world there has always been a disclaimer in the room saying something along the lines of if your valuables aren't placed in the safe then they can't take responsibility if anything happens to them. Obviously this isn't what people want to hear but would've thought this covered them in the case of situations like this. If the stuff in the bag was worth 3000 dhs then I certainly would've put it in the safe.

Out of curiosity, what was in there to be worth that much?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Cosmetics


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Cosmetics


for 3000 dhs?? i totalled up the cost of all of mine and it was worth about 100dhs!!


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

nat_c said:


> Whenever I have stayed in a hotel around the world there has always been a disclaimer in the room saying something along the lines of if your valuables aren't placed in the safe then they can't take responsibility if anything happens to them. Obviously this isn't what people want to hear but would've thought this covered them in the case of situations like this. If the stuff in the bag was worth 3000 dhs then I certainly would've put it in the safe.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what was in there to be worth that much?


PROBLEM RESOLVED

After reviewing the CCTV with the hotel manager, the cleaner (Who I originally suspected from my early questioning) is seen clearly walking out of our room with the missing bag.....(Even though I believe he is still denying it!)

Hotel have now given us the cash.

If you were to lock up each & everything that has some form of value, you would need a fairly big safe - We certainly would anyway!!


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

nat_c said:


> for 3000 dhs?? i totalled up the cost of all of mine and it was worth about 100dhs!!


??????????????????

I bought 2 bottles of aftershave the other day which cost 800dhs.....Is this not classed as cosmetics?


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Dozza said:


> PROBLEM RESOLVED
> 
> After reviewing the CCTV with the hotel manager, the cleaner (Who I originally suspected from my early questioning) is seen clearly walking out of our room with the missing bag.....(Even though I believe he is still denying it!)
> 
> ...


Happy you have a result at last.

Not so happy for the cleaner.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Glad this got resolved. 

I throw a jewlery box in my cosmetic bag (which is a high end bag in itself probly worth 400 dirhams) that usually has a few earings and necklaces that would easily add up to 3000 dirhams... Dont know about you girls but I would be upset if my bag came up missing in a hotel. 

Morale of this story, pack up your goods into your large suitcase and put the luggage lock on it when going out and about. So sad but a reality.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Morale of this story, pack up your goods into your large suitcase and put the luggage lock on it when going out and about. So sad but a reality.


This is exactly what we ALWAYS do for everything too-big or not-valuable-enough for the safe. Always in the safe are passports, cash, jewelry, small electronics.

A 2-min prevention goes a long way instead of the heachade that OP experienced.

Glad you have it resolved though, I can't believe the cleaner actually walked out of the room with it instead of stuffing inside a trash bag...


----------



## Trevorbob (Jul 17, 2009)

Resolution or not, the original poster comes across as an odious, hate filled character.

Just remember, all the make-up in the world cannot cover a bad attitude.


----------



## jason359 (Jun 17, 2010)

*Get a grip*



Trevorbob said:


> Resolution or not, the original poster comes across as an odious, hate filled character.
> 
> Just remember, all the make-up in the world cannot cover a bad attitude.


The poor guy didnt asked the cleaner to nick the stuff and in the first instance he was asking merely for advice as to what to do next and set out the various options. I think your comment is far more odious than anything Dozza wrote initially or thereafter. In fact, using the word odious in the first place makes you an odious pompous little pr*** in my book.

Initially I found this site helpful and full of practical advice. More recently it just seems to be a place sad little people use to to pass judgment on others without knowing the first thing about them. It is nasty, cowardly and pathetic.

Stick to answering what is asked, not throwing in your two cents/pennies worth about peoples philosophies, lifestyles and the like. Nobody asked what you think and nobody gives a S***


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Trevorbob said:


> Resolution or not, the original poster comes across as an odious, hate filled character.
> 
> Just remember, all the make-up in the world cannot cover a bad attitude.


Indeed I am a "Hate filled character"...... Most people are when a thief comes into the place of YOUR residence & steals YOUR property. There is a word called Empathy - Look into the meaning of it, you actually may learn something!! 

As for my attitude - Its fine just the way it is thanks, but thanks for showing an interest! 

Best Regards


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If these comments got you that worked up, enjoy Dubai.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

jason359 said:


> The poor guy didnt asked the cleaner to nick the stuff and in the first instance he was asking merely for advice as to what to do next and set out the various options. I think your comment is far more odious than anything Dozza wrote initially or thereafter. In fact, using the word odious in the first place makes you an odious pompous little pr*** in my book.
> 
> Initially I found this site helpful and full of practical advice. More recently it just seems to be a place sad little people use to to pass judgment on others without knowing the first thing about them. It is nasty, cowardly and pathetic.
> 
> Stick to answering what is asked, not throwing in your two cents/pennies worth about peoples philosophies, lifestyles and the like. Nobody asked what you think and nobody gives a S***


Jason - :clap2:

Very well put - I couldnt have given a better response myself. There are a few people on this forum who do like to think they are a little special!!


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> If these comments got you that worked up, enjoy Dubai.


Im not worked up - Just think its a little pathetic that "So Called Adults" pass judgment when they know nothing about the individual.

If you cannot post anything helpful/sensible, why bother posting at all? 

If people actually read & digested my ORIGINAL post, they would have fully understood I was asking for possible options as I didnt want to go all guns blazzing & call in the Police.

Obviously the forum know it all's are the people we should all listen too!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I got that...  You were way nicer then I would have been as I would have called the cops right off the bat. They knew dang well a cosmetic bag wasnt trash if it was anything at all. If your in the room for another night, they take out the trash, and clean up the room. 

That was in reference to the previous two... One who is just being rude when the original poster got something stolen, and was only asking for advice. And then the person who responded all worked up.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> I got that...  You were way nicer then I would have been as I would have called the cops right off the bat. They knew dang well a cosmetic bag wasnt trash if it was anything at all. If your in the room for another night, they take out the trash, and clean up the room.
> 
> That was in reference to the previous two... One who is just being rude when the original poster got something stolen, and was only asking for advice. And then the person who responded all worked up.


 - My sincere appologies

:yield::yield::yield:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No apology needed...  Sometimes things we 'write' just doesnt translate well to the other side when someone else is reading it on their computer screen.


----------



## jason359 (Jun 17, 2010)

*warped*



Jynxgirl said:


> If these comments got you that worked up, enjoy Dubai.


Worked up? Hardly. I'm just tired of posts being hijacked by the self righteous. I find it incredulous that people on here seriously believe that if you earn below a certain amount it is perfectly acceptable to steal and not only that, if you complain about it, you are treated as some sort of leper. How retarded. So, tell me, what's the amount below which I,m entitled to help myself to whatever I fancy. In a similar vein, if you are born quasi modo ugly and can't get a girlfriend is that an acceptable defence to a rape charge. Maybe the heat has turned some of you a bit mad.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Calm Down. No-one has said it is ok to steal. I commented that, because the consequences are so severe for the accused, I would not call the police until I was 100% certain there had been a theft. Of course once the OP had proof then he had every right to involve the police.
In my heart I wouldn't want someone to lose their job and/or be arrested because they might have made a stupid mistake and thrown away a cosmetics bag (or is it a bag containing cosmetics?), don't care about the value - but that is my own conscience and not self righteousness.


----------

